# Xrated magazines



## sea (Aug 10, 2009)

Stayed at a Residence Inn with the family (3 children 12 and under) over the weekend. I found a stack of Xrated magazines under sofabed. Thank goodness they weren't found by my children. 
What (if any) compensation would be reasonable to expect the hotel to provide? If they are not in a generous mood, who do I take it to?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Maybe small token*



sea said:


> Stayed at a Residence Inn with the family (3 children 12 and under) over the weekend. I found a stack of Xrated magazines under sofabed. Thank goodness they weren't found by my children.
> What (if any) compensation would be reasonable to expect the hotel to provide? If they are not in a generous mood, who do I take it to?
> Thanks for your help.



Compensation? Maybe a hearty "thank you ,- that shouldn't have happened" (what else did they not even attempt to clean?) and a free soda for the hassle. It's not at the level of a free stay or anything like that.  A sincere apology is a great start. You might get littl or nothing but as you say at least the kids didn't find it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 10, 2009)

If they were found by your children perhaps then you could expect compensation; however, that was not the case. You were not inconvenience really with this and if it were me I would probably just toss them in the trash wash my hands and move on, no questions asked. The staff are only human and things can be missed. You weren't staying at the JW.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd call the front desk as soon as the mags were found, let them know what was found, and ask them to send housekeeping up immediately to take a more thorough look around (because I'd be askeered of what else could be hiding under the beds.  )

If housekeeping showed up within 30 minutes, no reason to complain.  If they didn't, then a complaint to the manager would be in order.  If that still didn't work, then I'd contact the corporate offices by letter with the thought that they would want to know who among their employees is not taking their customer service duties seriously.

But compensation?  Nope, my stay would not be diminished in any way by a stack of girly mags under the sofa.  Heck, there are dirty movies just a click away on all the TV's!


----------



## Eric (Aug 10, 2009)

Sounds like your main concern is compensation which is pretty sad. 



sea said:


> Stayed at a Residence Inn with the family (3 children 12 and under) over the weekend. I found a stack of Xrated magazines under sofabed. Thank goodness they weren't found by my children.
> What (if any) compensation would be reasonable to expect the hotel to provide? If they are not in a generous mood, who do I take it to?
> Thanks for your help.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Aug 11, 2009)

They were stuffed under the sofa.  I wouldn't have expected housekeeping to find them unless they got down on their knees to look under the furniture.

Toss them out or keep them for your own personal enjoyment.  I wouldn't expect any other compensation.


----------



## thickey (Aug 11, 2009)

*Compensation?  For what?*

Was it so difficult to place the magazines in a trash can?  I am sorry , but this is a problem with society today.  Everyone wants compensated for the slightest inconvenience.  You should simply be glad that your kids didn't find them first.  Compensation?  Pshaw!


----------



## ldanna (Aug 11, 2009)

sea said:


> Stayed at a Residence Inn with the family (3 children 12 and under) over the weekend. I found a stack of Xrated magazines *under sofabed*.



Let's get this clear: were the magazines under the sofabed OR inside the bed of the sofabed? The first one means nothing, the second one means bad housekeeping.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 11, 2009)

ldanna said:


> Let's get this clear: were the magazines under the sofabed OR inside the bed of the sofabed? The first one means nothing, the second one means bad housekeeping.



...or a man who's intent on hiding his girly magazines really well.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 11, 2009)

LisaRex said:


> ...or *a man* who's intent on hiding his girly magazines really well.




Sure about that? You never know today.


----------



## sea (Aug 11, 2009)

*Magazines were under the sofabed*

but clearly visible. My 8 year old son was standing next to me when I made up the sofabed and noted 'oh look mummy magazines'...you could see them clearly when the seat cushion was removed from the couch(due to the large handle opening), even before you pulled out the bed. It was a mistake on the part of housekeeping as their usual procedure is to look under all pieces of furniture that do not go directly to the carpet for any leftover items from the previous guest(as was explained to me by the front desk manager). 
My main concern was not compensation, but that a family staying at this hotel should not have to worry about this........it should not be happening. We have stayed here previously and probably will again. Residence Inn's are clearly not in the category of a JW, and do cater to families among others. If I threw them into the trash then another family may incur the same situation in the future. I certainly couldn't throw them in the trash in my room......so would have had to search out a trash in a public area on the main floor. Since it was some inconvenience for me to get the magazines out from under the sofa and take them to the front desk(without my children being aware), and provide an explanation to the clerk along with having another conversation with the front desk manager the following day, I believe it is only right that they do something to sweeten the apology. The clerk asked me to leave the black bag that I'd delivered them in (so that they weren't sitting out in the open) and that required me to stop by and collect it after the manager had been made aware. 
The bottom line is that they shouldn't have been left in the room, and I was inconvenienced in having to deal with it. IMHO the hotel should do a little something extra to apologize but I was curious what folks on TUG thought.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 11, 2009)

sea said:


> The bottom line is that they shouldn't have been left in the room, and I was inconvenienced in having to deal with it. IMHO the hotel should do a little something extra to apologize but I was curious what folks on TUG thought.



Would you prefer a Sprite, Coke or bottled water? Thanks


----------



## Stricky (Aug 11, 2009)

If I was the manager of the hotel I would _do_ something. Maybe a free night or free meal. If I was a guest I would not _expect_ anything.


----------



## LAX Mom (Aug 11, 2009)

Life is full of lots of inconveniences, this was pretty small in my book. You had to discard the magazines or take them to the front desk. It wasn't like it took a lot of your time. 

Housekeeping should have found them, but considering the location it's not that surprising they didn't. I'll often find items on the floor of hotels, under the bed or sofa.

There are lots of little inconveniences when you stay at a hotel property. The remote control doesn't work, light bulbs need replacing, balcony door doesn't lock, fridge doesn't work properly, etc. I don't expect compensation when they have to come fix something in the room. I wouldn't expect compensation just because a previous guest left his reading material ( stashed under the sofa.


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 11, 2009)

be glad your kid didn't find them, and move on.  It's not like you found a crack pipe or a used hypodermic needle!

We stayed in a Holiday inn in Asheville NC on our way to HHI.  We stayed there for one reason and one reason only.  To sleep.  We didn't use the restaurant, the pool or anything.

Except we didn't sleep.  Atleast not much.  The AC unit was so loud that we really never fell asleep, atleast not a deep one.  By 4:30 am we were all up for the morning, we had given up.  Even our two year old was done trying. 

We kept waiting for it to shut off, but it never did.  We tried shutting it off ourselves, but within 20 minutes the tiny room was so stifling with 4 bodies in it that we had to turn the unit back on again.

I complained to the front desk upon our departure.  The deducted $23 off our $99 plus tax room, even after I explained that our only reason to be there was to SLEEP.

Now, IMO THAT deserved more than a 23$ discount and an apology!


----------



## dmaxdmax (Aug 11, 2009)

*Compensation?  Seriously?*

If I'd found broken glass or rat poison I'd expect some sort of thank-you like a room upgrade but not for adult magazines.  In the first case it would be an attempt on their part to keep me from bad-mouthing them to all my friends.  

If my 9 year-old girls found magazines like this it would make a good 'teachable moment'.


----------



## sea (Aug 11, 2009)

*Your responses are giving me a chuckle.*

I feel like I'm living in the twilight zone reading the responses. Are we so desensitized to pornography that we feel it's a non-issue when a family inadvertently finds a stack of magazines in a hotel room? (we're not talking playboy here)

Whatever the reason; as a good will gesture, to acknowledge their part in the error, to thank me for my past and future Marriott business, or because it's good customer serice.......a hotel or store or restaurant or whatever should come forth with something to 'make it right' when you have a valid complaint or concern to bring to their attention. This is a common practice, and I'm sure most of you must have experienced this at some time. I guess the turning point here is that most of you do not believe this issue is a valid complaint. I am surprised. 

The hotel had come forth with compensation without me even asking for it. They just knew it was the right thing to do. I wanted to ask TUG members for their opinions, as I wasn't sure if it was a fair offering. Thank you for providing your opinions.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 11, 2009)

sea said:


> The hotel had come forth with compensation without me even asking for it. They just knew it was the right thing to do. I wanted to ask TUG members for their opinions, as I wasn't sure if it was a fair offering. Thank you for providing your opinions.



This was not disclosed in your original post. Had it been disclosed, the responses you would have received would have likely been far different. Your post came across that you were expecting compensation for your troubles, not that it was offered and you wanted opinions on it. The issue was really no trouble in most people opinion. Remember, for your troubles, everyone else pays for the compensation, not the hotel. The customers pay for everything.

When things like this happen, people have a tendency to think they are owned something. When in reality it is not nearly as big of an issue as they make it out to be. Happy to hear that the hotel offered you something for the inconvenience.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not desensitized to what you found.  You're perfectly entitled to feel as you wish about the discovery.  But I'd be MUCH more creeped out about the condition of the sofabed in which they were found.  If housekeeping didn't find them, then what ELSE did housekeeping NOT clean?  Eeeww!!!   

Dave


----------



## LAX Mom (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm definitely not implying that finding porn magazines is a non-issue here. I realize the impact this can have on children and can certainly understand your concern about your children. 

I didn't have strong outrage to your original post because you explained that you (an adult) found these materials before your children saw them. It's unfortunate you had to deal with this, but it's a very different situation than had your children seen these materials.  Also, I assumed they were "playboy" type magazines, I wasn't aware it was something worse than that. 

I guess it's just that in my travels I often have things go wrong and I'm rarely offered compensation. Things happen, that's life. For example, I stayed at the Westin Maui Villas on an exchange once and had no hot water for over 24 hours. I had just come from the beach and really wanted a shower. I wasn't offered any compensation.  

I'm glad to hear that Marriott offered you something and I agree it shouldn't have happened in the first place.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 12, 2009)

Lax housekeeping should earn you an apology and maybe a free snack.  That's it.  The fact that it was pornography that was overlooked was unfortunate.  The bulk of the blame, IMO, lies with the guy who left it in the room.


----------



## dmaxdmax (Aug 12, 2009)

LAX Mom said:


> I didn't have strong outrage to your original post because you explained that you (an adult) found these materials before your children saw them. It's unfortunate you had to deal with this, but it's a very different situation than had your children seen these materials.



I guess that's the nugget of my response as well.  A potentially bad situation did not occur which is very different than a wrong which needs to be righted.  Staying in a hotel without hot water deserves compensation.  Discovering that your room has no hot water before settling in deserves a new room and an apology but nothing more.


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 12, 2009)

sea said:


> Stayed at a Residence Inn with the family (3 children 12 and under) over the weekend. I found a stack of Xrated magazines under sofabed. Thank goodness they weren't found by my children.
> What (if any) compensation would be reasonable to expect the hotel to provide? If they are not in a generous mood, who do I take it to?
> Thanks for your help.


 
This is a funny thread and I'm confused.  The motel is offering you compensation and you're trying to see if you deserve more?  And then you go on to state that your kids barely even noticed them?  Why is it that you deserve anything at all?  If it happened to me, I would be upset and I would inform the manager.  However, I wouldn't expect anything back.

Yep, something just doesn't compute...  sorry.


----------



## davidvel (Aug 12, 2009)

ace2000 said:


> This is a funny thread and I'm confused.  The motel is offering you compensation and you're trying to see if you deserve more?  And then you go on to state that your kids barely even noticed them?  Why is it that you deserve anything at all?  If it happened to me, I would be upset and I would inform the manager.  However, I wouldn't expect anything back.
> 
> Yep, something just doesn't compute...  sorry.



Here's what it is:

The OP originally stated: 


> If they are not in a generous mood, *who do I take it to*?


But then far later in the thread the OP states:


> *The hotel had come forth with compensation without me even asking *for it. They just knew it was the right thing to do. I wanted to ask TUG members for their opinions, as I wasn't sure if it was a fair offering.


Huh?


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 12, 2009)

I sort of understand why the OP wouldn't disclose in her first post that she was offered compensation and exactly what it was.  That way, our responses about what we would consider fair compensation wouldn't be relative to what she did get.  The general consensus is that most of us wouldn't expect any compensation if faced with those same circumstances, which is different from the response it appears the OP was expecting.

But I don't understand, honestly, what the "desensitized to pornography" and "not talking playboy" is supposed to mean.  Are we talking about a moral issue here, or was there simply trash left in the room?!?!  None of us are probably experts on porn  , but doesn't it take only a quick glance at a magazine cover to recognize it, and less than 30 seconds to distract your children while you get rid of it?

I'm glad, OP, that you were offered compensation when you thought you deserved it.  Would you share with us what you did get?


----------



## 1950bing (Aug 12, 2009)

I would have taken them out and burned them in a safe burn container.
To just put them in the trash does not destory them. Porn has destroyed many a family, it is a sickness and should be done away with. People go through trash all the time lookin for anything. If discovered it would continue to do its nasty deed. All porn needs to be destroyed!


----------



## Latravel (Aug 12, 2009)

This thread is becoming more and more interesting!


----------



## Luanne (Aug 12, 2009)

I found food left in two separate Marriott properties (a Marriott and a Courtyard) over a one week period.  At the Marriott it was left over pizza left in a drawer.  I gave it to the bellman when he brought up our luggage. Nothing more was said, or done.  At the Courtyard I found a box of cereal and some peanut butter.  I called the front desk to ask that it be taken out.  We were immediately moved to another room.

When I got home I wrote a letter to Marriott telling them of our experiences.  Since we tend to stay at Marriott properties (usually Residence Inns) quite a bit, and this was the first time I'd ever had these issues, I made sure to include that in my letter.  I didn't ask for anything, just wanted to make sure their housekeeping services were up to what I'd come to expect from them.

I received 20,000 Marriott points, which I felt was pretty good considering I wasn't expecting anything.


----------



## larryallen (Aug 12, 2009)

Clearly the OP is typical of people in our society... looking for something for NOTHING.  I was going to respond how it's not a big deal and to suggest you worry about other stuff in life. However, others have said similar.

Unrelated, I remember finding a Penthouse mag in a hotel room back when I was about 10-12 years old. Remember it like it was yesterday... 30 years ago!   I found it in the bottom drawer of credenza/bureau type thing and I will have you know I checked every drawer upon checking into hotels for YEARS after that hoping to get so lucky again! I guess I should have been looking under the sofa bed.


----------



## Eric (Aug 12, 2009)

Before or after you read it ?




1950bing said:


> I would have taken them out and burned them in a safe burn container.
> To just put them in the trash does not destory them. Porn has destroyed many a family, it is a sickness and should be done away with. People go through trash all the time lookin for anything. If discovered it would continue to do its nasty deed. All porn needs to be destroyed!


----------



## larryallen (Aug 12, 2009)

_Before or after you read it ?_


Funny... and true! If everybody who said they never look at porn really didn't the porn industry wouldn't be so large.

A friend of mine owns some porno stores. He said it is AMAZING who comes in and how much money they spend.


----------



## mattman27 (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm deployed to Afghanistan right now. Send em to me. I'm sure I could make good use of them.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Aug 12, 2009)

I once found a Playboy in the nightstand next to the bed in the hotel room I was stying in underneath the Bible.

I didn't report it to the manager.  I read it and left it for the next person.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 12, 2009)

mattman27 said:


> I'm deployed to Afghanistan right now. Send em to me. I'm sure I could make good use of them.



Hey Matt, thanks for your service.     But sorry, I don't have any girly mags.  How about some chocolate chip cookies or white t-shirts?


----------



## dmaxdmax (Aug 12, 2009)

Pens_Fan said:


> I once found a Playboy in the nightstand next to the bed in the hotel room I was stying in underneath the Bible.
> 
> I didn't report it to the manager.  I read it and left it for the next person.



In the mid-late 70s I read my way through every spy novel I could find including the original James Bond stories.  In one of them 007 looked inside the front cover of a Gideon Bible because that's where previous guests wrote the phone numbers of local hookers.

For 30 years now I have looked in hundreds of Gideon Bibles hoping to see just one such endorsement.  (Naturally I wouldn't use it)  Not only have I never found a number I'll guess that 95% of the time I was the first person to crack the binding.  Possibly the last as well.

***Thanks Matt!!!


----------



## mattman27 (Aug 12, 2009)

No Prob SueDon. We just got a nice box o' cookies today. awww yeah. 
Thanks though


----------



## JimC (Aug 12, 2009)

sea said:


> ...I guess the turning point here is that most of you do not believe this issue is a valid complaint. I am surprised.
> 
> The hotel had come forth with compensation without me even asking for it. They just knew it was the right thing to do. I wanted to ask TUG members for their opinions, as I wasn't sure if it was a fair offering. Thank you for providing your opinions.



It is a valid point.  And it should not have happened.  But I think an apology would have sufficed.  Treating the family to an ice cream or similar would have been a nice way to make amends.


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 12, 2009)

deleted...


----------



## Eric (Aug 12, 2009)

The quote kind of annoyed me " porn being a sickness". It's kind of like alcohol & even food. It's a personal choice and in moderation is usually ok. The people who say its a sickness remind me of Jimmy Swaggart. They are the first people to actually have a problem. 



larryallen said:


> _Before or after you read it ?_
> 
> 
> Funny... and true! If everybody who said they never look at porn really didn't the porn industry wouldn't be so large.
> ...


----------



## larryallen (Aug 12, 2009)

_The quote kind of annoyed me " porn being a sickness". It's kind of like alcohol & even food. It's a personal choice and in moderation is usually ok. The people who say its a sickness remind me of Jimmy Swaggart. They are the first people to actually have a problem. _

Actually, at risk of going too far with this topic... overeating is probably more dangerous than over-porning.  Overeating you might die... early. Over-porning and you might... go blind!?


----------



## Eric (Aug 12, 2009)

So basically your saying I might go blind right before I die LOL ? 



larryallen said:


> _The quote kind of annoyed me " porn being a sickness". It's kind of like alcohol & even food. It's a personal choice and in moderation is usually ok. The people who say its a sickness remind me of Jimmy Swaggart. They are the first people to actually have a problem. _
> 
> Actually, at risk of going too far with this topic... overeating is probably more dangerous than over-porning.  Overeating you might die... early. Over-porning and you might... go blind!?


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 12, 2009)

wow...did this thread grow legs or what???


----------



## KathyPet (Aug 12, 2009)

Stayed at a Courtyard one night when i was traveling for my job. When I went to make coffee in the room coffee maker the next morning I discovered the entire bin where you put the coffee filters was completely covered in white mold.  Truly disgusting.  I unplugged it and took it down to the front desk and asked for another one to be delivered to my room.  I had a call from the hotel manager as soon as I got back to my room with his deepest apologies.  I had a new coffee maker within 5 minutes.  That was all I wanted.  It never would have occurred to me to ask for some other "compensation" for my trouble.  Why do people today think that deserve something for nothing all the time?


----------



## Eric (Aug 12, 2009)

I agree, you only got mold, he at least got porn 



KathyPet said:


> Stayed at a Courtyard one night when i was traveling for my job. When I went to make coffee in the room coffee maker the next morning I discovered the entire bin where you put the coffee filters was completely covered in white mold.  Truly disgusting.  I unplugged it and took it down to the front desk and asked for another one to be delivered to my room.  I had a call from the hotel manager as soon as I got back to my room with his deepest apologies.  I had a new coffee maker within 5 minutes.  That was all I wanted.  It never would have occurred to me to ask for some other "compensation" for my trouble.  Why do people today think that deserve something for nothing all the time?


----------



## JMSH (Aug 12, 2009)

That's where I left them.... any chance of sending them back to me?


----------



## davidvel (Aug 12, 2009)

Eric said:


> I agree, you only got mold, he at least got porn



Eric,

Are you implying that thats compensation in itself? :hysterical:


----------



## thickey (Aug 12, 2009)

*SEA - you are not really believable any more*

Your story has changed and grew based on the responses you've gotten.  Well, you asked for responses and got 'em.  I am afraid that your story no longer adds up.  You said in the beginning that the kids hadn't discovered them, then you say they had seen them and had remarked about them.  Whatever.  You said you wondered who you should talk to about compensation, then you said they offered it to you first.  Whatever.  I think it is time for YOU to do some apologizing yourself to the hotel for your insistence for compensation, and to us for stre-e-e-e-etching the truth.  Yes, pornography has ruined many, many good families.  It can certainly be addictive.    Please try to put this behind you and move on.


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 12, 2009)

*The new internal trading system will have....*

Marriott direct purchase folks will get free porn. Resale buyers won't.

All Aruba Ocean Club owners will get complimentary porn for all of their troubles.


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 12, 2009)

billymach4 said:


> Marriott direct purchase folks will get free porn. Resale buyers won't.
> 
> All Aruba Ocean Club owners will get complimentary porn for all of their troubles.



ahah!  I KNEW there was a difference between buying direct and buying resale!  :annoyed:


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 12, 2009)

billymach4 said:


> Marriott direct purchase folks will get free porn. Resale buyers won't.
> 
> All Aruba Ocean Club owners will get complimentary porn for all of their troubles.



Hopefully the OP won't mind that since her situation was addressed, the thread has become quite silly.  But this one, Billy, takes the cake.  :hysterical:


----------



## KathyPet (Aug 12, 2009)

Ah!  Something else to add to the list of reasons to buy direct.


----------



## JBRES1 (Aug 13, 2009)

*x-rated*

All I have to say is, if I found porn under the bed  it would go into the trash.
END of STORY.
Why is it that people look for something in return whenever a little problem comes up.  Life is too short to worry about the little things that can be handled in a minute or so ?

Jim Breslin


----------



## mattman27 (Aug 13, 2009)

Well played Jim... Well played....

I keep finding myself logging in to see how this thread is doing. Very funny BTW.


----------



## KathyPet (Aug 13, 2009)

*New Marketing Slogan for Marriott Vacation Club*

"Points and porn"


----------



## Latravel (Aug 13, 2009)

To be fair to the poster, I have very young children and I don't know what I would do if they had found the magazines.  I would be horrified!  I don't know how I would have explained the pictures and i'm sure they would have asked questions.  

Still, I would not have expected any compensation but I would have made a big deal of it at the front desk.  Just be thankful the children didn't see the magazines.  Now, what I would have done with the magazines is a different story!


----------



## Luanne (Aug 13, 2009)

As I stated in my earlier post about finding left-over food in the room, I never expected to be compensated for bringing it to the attention of management.  It was more of an issue with the housekeeping staff to me.  I felt it should be brought to their attention as I don't think it's the image Marriott (or any other hotel/motel chain) wants to project.


----------



## dmaxdmax (Aug 13, 2009)

What I would love to say: "I keep telling Mommy to leave these home!"

What I would hate to hear:  "Dadddy - you must have left your magazines here last time."


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 13, 2009)

There is no way I would ask for compensation other than a possible room clean - please come remake the sofa bed with clean sheets just in case.

Once I was locked in an elevator at Barony for an hour in 100 degree weather on the third floor with Zoe, Zac, and another little boy. Fire department came - it was really scary and awful.

Marriott called and gave me 25K points. I probably could have demanded more, but I thanked them for offering. They didn't lock me in on purpose! I've accepted a free drink here or there for a certain inconvenience here or there -when offered. 

Somehow saying, "What do I get since you did this to me," seems ridiculous unless it was intentional.

OP - It does seem as though your post was asking us what we think you should get  -and then later you got something. Did you ask for something or did they offer? What did they give you? Add some credibility to the thread by letting us know.

Meanwhile - those of you who say if I buy resale I get no points, only porn - well, I think this could be the answer, Perry. There may just be value to our timeshares after all! :hysterical:


----------



## rubycat33 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Money Money Money*

Any excuse for a free ride.     Count your blessings you are in a position to enjoy nice places.  Unfortunately you always have to keep your guard up for the unexpected.  I would have been just glad when I found something unexpected, it didn't move or bite.


----------



## amanda14 (Aug 14, 2009)

*I love this thread*

Because its so utterly ridiculous.  Oh my, what would I say to my children if they found porn? Wow, maybe I would talk to them and use it as a lesson for them and communicate that these things exist but its disgusting etc.

I should be compensated because I found these in my room?  Give me a break.


----------



## dmaxdmax (Aug 14, 2009)

[since we are way off timeshare topic I'll let this be my last post]

I'm much more concerned with the check-out line magazines that read "521 things to Drive you man Wild!"  Or '10 secrets that he won't tell you'.

I can explain away porn the same way I do tobacco, guns and pink carpet with 'some people like this stuff but we don't'.  Hundreds of Redbook and Cosmo covers are tougher.

Frankly I'd much rather find porn under my kids' beds than cigarettes.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 14, 2009)

dmaxdmax said:


> ... I can explain away porn the same way I do tobacco, guns and *pink carpet* with 'some people like this stuff but we don't'...



:hysterical:


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 14, 2009)

If DaveM were here ... what would he do about now?


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 14, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> If DaveM were here ... what would he do about now?



Ask for his magazines to be returned?


----------



## vacationdoc (Aug 14, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## KathyPet (Aug 14, 2009)

Susan, You little devil You!   LOL


----------



## chap7 (Aug 14, 2009)

I think this thread should be deleted.  If enough people find out that the OP got free porn, pretty soon everyone would be asking for free porn.  Do you know what that would do to our maintenance fees?


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 14, 2009)

chap7 said:


> I think this thread should be deleted.  If enough people find out that the OP got free porn, pretty soon everyone would be asking for free porn.  Do you know what that would do to our maintenance fees?


This thread is too funny.  :hysterical:  We can do with a laugh in the Marriott forum after reading all the rumors.


----------



## dmaxdmax (Aug 15, 2009)

iconnections said:


> This thread is too funny.  :hysterical:  We can do with a laugh in the Marriott forum after reading all the rumors.



I'd like to snuff the rumors.  Uh-oh here we are, talking porn again.


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 15, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> Ask for his magazines to be returned?



SUSAN!!!! This is a public forum! How dare you give away his secrets?!!!!:hysterical: :hysterical: 
That was a good one!


----------



## sea (Aug 21, 2009)

*This thread is getting sillier and siller.....*

We just returned from vacation and I checked in to TUG to read up on anything recent and almost choked when I saw the number of responses to this post. This is the situation;
My young son saw magazines under the bed when he was helping me make up the sofabed. I found them......he saw them, but didn't know what they were as I distracted him quickly. Earliest opportunity I could get them out was the following day. Hotel front desk manager was very professional about the whole thing and told me there would likely be some compensation (she said something about 50%)....this was not because I asked her. This was part of her apology to me, as she said this is a very rare occurrence and she was taking my concern seriously. Said she'd email me the next day after speaking with the gen. mngr. and the housekeeping supervisor. I had corresponded with her previously about getting our group (7 rooms) located within close proximity to each other, and she recognized my name. 
I then asked TUG for their opinions as I wasn't sure what would be reasonable. I then received some TUG opinions. I then received the email from the front desk manager at the hotel advising me they would give me 50% off my last (2nd) night's stay. I received some more TUG opinions. End of story.
Perhaps if we weren't part of a group, I may have simply received an apology. We will never know.


----------



## sea (Aug 21, 2009)

*This thread is getting sillier and siller.....*

We just returned from vacation and I checked in to TUG to read up on anything recent and almost choked when I saw the number of responses to this post. This is the situation;
My young son saw magazines under the bed when he was helping me make up the sofabed. I found them......he saw them, but didn't know what they were as I distracted him quickly. Earliest opportunity I could get them out was the following day. Hotel front desk manager was very professional about the whole thing and told me there would likely be some compensation (she said something about 50%)....this was not because I asked her. This was part of her apology to me, as she said this is a very rare occurrence and she was taking my concern seriously. Said she'd email me the next day after speaking with the gen. mngr. and the housekeeping supervisor. I had corresponded with her previously about getting our group (7 rooms) located within close proximity to each other, and she recognized my name. 
I then asked TUG for their opinions as I wasn't sure what would be reasonable. I then received some TUG opinions. I then received the email from the front desk manager at the hotel advising me they would give me 50% off my last (2nd) night's stay. I received some more TUG opinions. End of story.
Perhaps if we weren't part of a group, I may have simply received an apology. We will never know.


----------



## LAX Mom (Aug 22, 2009)

It sounds to me like the front desk manager took the situation seriously and I think the offered compensation is reasonable. Hope you enjoyed your vacation!


----------



## Darlene (Aug 22, 2009)

Don't take your kids to Las Vegas or Key West.  That kind of stuff is on the streets of Vegas. Lliterally on the street from the people who hand it out, and visitors who throw it down.  Key West has that all over the t-shirts in their shops, and they'll charge you extra.


----------



## KathyPet (Aug 22, 2009)

The residents and general atmosphere in Key West have always had a reputation for being, shall we say, rather freewheeling and that's a mild way to describe it.  They call themselves the "Conch Republic" and threaten to secede from the US on a regular basis.


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 23, 2009)

I guess I still don't understand why you didn't just throw them out.


----------



## Eric (Aug 23, 2009)

The point is you clearly stated if the comensation was not good enough, you would escalate it to get ever more. The tone of the post was the compensation was not an after thought, but the main objective. Now you act like they forced it on you. I have not seen back peddling like that since Fran Tarkenton 



Zac495 said:


> This was the first post. YOU found them.
> 
> Then you say
> 
> ...


----------



## tompk (Aug 23, 2009)

Can a moderator please delete this thread?  This gets more and more absurd every day.


----------



## Eric (Aug 23, 2009)

yes Tom, they will get right on that, now that YOU finally asked 



tompk said:


> Can a moderator please delete this thread?  This gets more and more absurd every day.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 23, 2009)

Eric said:


> yes Tom, they will get right on that, now that YOU finally asked



Ditto and Ditto this thread need to be closed ASAP !!!!!


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 23, 2009)

Eric said:


> The point is you clearly stated if the comensation was not good enough, you would escalate it to get ever more. The tone of the post was the compensation was not an after thought, but the main objective. Now you act like they forced it on you. I have not seen back peddling like that since Fran Tarkenton




Eric...Fran Tarkenton???  Don't look now, but your age is showing!!


----------



## Eric (Aug 23, 2009)

I was going to say Micheal Vick, but that would have started a whole new thread 




laurac260 said:


> Eric...Fran Tarkenton???  Don't look now, but your age is showing!!


----------



## sea (Aug 23, 2009)

Everything I've said is the truth, and exactly how the situation ran. My reason for not throwing them in the trash was that this is not like finding a sock left under a chair, or food left accidentlly in the fridge or cupboard. It is potentially harmful material to my children or yours, in my humble opinion. If I'd thrown them in the trash, this scenario may happen again, and not have such a happy ending (might be discovered by children) but since I brought it to their attention, they have the opportunity to put in more stringent checks to ensure it doesn't. That was my point.
If I'd done or said nothing, they would be none the wiser.
My reason for posting was not to tell the tale, but to request input. I wanted to know tuggers opinions so that when the hotel got back to me, I'd know whether what they were offering was fair. I had no idea that I'd be generating such a backlash, or obviously I wouldn't have sought opinions. I didn't go into extensive detail on my initial post as I thought it was just a simple little question that didn't require a lengthy explanation.  
I think I've said enough on this topic.


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 23, 2009)

sea said:


> Everything I've said is the truth, and exactly how the situation ran. My reason for not throwing them in the trash was that this is not like finding a sock left under a chair, or food left accidentlly in the fridge or cupboard. It is potentially harmful material to my children or yours, in my humble opinion. If I'd thrown them in the trash, this scenario may happen again, and not have such a happy ending (might be discovered by children) but since I brought it to their attention, they have the opportunity to put in more stringent checks to ensure it doesn't. That was my point.
> If I'd done or said nothing, they would be none the wiser.
> My reason for posting was not to tell the tale, but to request input. I wanted to know tuggers opinions so that when the hotel got back to me, I'd know whether what they were offering was fair. I had no idea that I'd be generating such a backlash, or obviously I wouldn't have sought opinions. I didn't go into extensive detail on my initial post as I thought it was just a simple little question that didn't require a lengthy explanation.
> I think I've said enough on this topic.



There's no such thing as a "simple little question" here!  We will beat a horse to death if necessary!  Probably where you made your first "mistake" is by putting "xrated magazines" in the title.  It's like telling your kids, "don't look in the closet, I hid your birthday presents in there!"


----------



## WalnutBaron (Aug 23, 2009)

sea said:


> I feel like I'm living in the twilight zone reading the responses. Are we so desensitized to pornography that we feel it's a non-issue when a family inadvertently finds a stack of magazines in a hotel room? (we're not talking playboy here)
> 
> Whatever the reason; as a good will gesture, to acknowledge their part in the error, to thank me for my past and future Marriott business, or because it's good customer serice.......a hotel or store or restaurant or whatever should come forth with something to 'make it right' when you have a valid complaint or concern to bring to their attention. This is a common practice, and I'm sure most of you must have experienced this at some time. I guess the turning point here is that most of you do not believe this issue is a valid complaint. I am surprised.
> 
> The hotel had come forth with compensation without me even asking for it. They just knew it was the right thing to do. I wanted to ask TUG members for their opinions, as I wasn't sure if it was a fair offering. Thank you for providing your opinions.



Good for the hotel for proactively offering an apology and some form of compensation.  IMO, compensation is *not* necessary.  Your original question implies that you were looking for others' ideas about how the hotel could best compensate you for what was surely a minor inconvenience.  I think what you've seen here from the responses is a consistent degree of amazement that you even feel you're due something.  An apology was warranted; you should have graciously accepted and left it at that.


----------

